# Patersons Inked up...



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

I took the paint stick to some of my bottles, need to do the 2 trademarks on the Tiffany & Allens, the one on the left came that way and I'll try and redo them. The large T & A isn't a strong strike so they are hard to do nicely with the medium size paint pen I have..

 Since I don't have a good window to display them in, I think the paint stick is the way to go until I make a safe shelf for the front window...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks good Jim. I like the way the horseshoe goes through the G. It looks 3D and that would never show in just a picture.
 Do you know if those sticks come in colors and what are they called (branded)?


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes they do, they also come in different size tips, they are called Elmers Painters and I think I got mine at a Michaels Store...


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Looks good Jim. I like the way the horseshoe goes through the G. It looks 3D and that would never show in just a picture.
> Do you know if those sticks come in colors and what are they called (branded)?


 Thanx by the way...[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice work, Jim,

 When I saw your thread name, I thought, "alright, he's gonna show us the fabled Paterson Inks!" But, no-o-o-o-o... [8D]

 I'd paint that J.J. Post blue, and take it to the movies... Is that a recent addition? I don't remember you discussing that guy.


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not sure I ever wrote much about it, as of today it's the only one ever seen by my Paterson Guru, he wants it bad, which makes me happy. I now have 4 "one of a kind" bottles in my collection and that's a feat in itself considering my guru has been collecting for 50 years....I went to pick up a pair of strap side flasks and the girl said "I have about 20 other bottles you might be interested in", I gave her $50 for the box and that was in there, she also threw in 2 stoneware jugs...I think the 22 bottles and 2 jugs cost me $75...[8D][][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

So, Jim,

 Are there any Paterson inks in ye olde Paterson collection? I don't remember any of those either. You been holdin out on us, or what?




From.


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

No inks but there is "Ink Out" from Montclair which is on the other side of me from Paterson...not sure if they made the bell shape in green, I hear talk of a blue Ink Out bottle but have yet to see or acquire one Surf...


----------

